# Wish me luck!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tomorow I'll be leaving for a 5 day hunt with 1000+ acres to myself with no running water, no electricity and best of all, no neighbors for 2 miles, and no hunting neighbors for about 4 miles. While I'm there I'll be focusing on whitetails mostly, but may go out duck hunting or coyote hunting. I've been seeing signs that there's a big buck in the area south of my stand and a monster buck has been known to hang out west of my stand and with any bit of luck I'll find Bullwinkle or his "little" brother. I'll report back on Sunday when I get back(if the mountain lion doesn't get me  )!  I'm so excited! I don't care if I come home empty handed or with nothing better than a doe, it's gonna be a blast!


----------

